# Hey everyone!



## Denny (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey there! A good friend of mine recently recommended me to check out this forum since I'm going to set up a studio soon. I've heard this board should be great for advice regarding that subject so I thought I check it out.

I'm a german filmcomposer at the age of 22 with about 3 years of music experience. Since I've always had a full time apprenticeship music was rather a side thing for me, now I finally want to focus on it intensely by finally learning some music theory and setting up a studio.

However, I'm looking forward to post here soon!


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Denny and welcome to VI!  It's great you are getting started out at such a young age. 

Have fun on the forum! 8)


----------



## Lex (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome

aLex


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome Denny!

Greetings from Germany over VI to Germany


----------



## Denny (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the great welcome everyone! I'm sure this will be a great time here!


----------

